# Eclipse/Android: Projekt -> .apk



## Aleph0 (15. Aug 2014)

Ich habe ein Eclipse-Projekt für Android, das zwei  andere Projekte  verwendet. Wenn ich mein Projekt debuggen will, kommt  als Fehler, dass  die .apk's der zwei anderen Projekte nicht vorhanden  sind. Ich habe  daher mal Projekt -> Build all gemacht, aber die  .apk's sind immer  noch nicht vorhanden. Im /bin-Ordner der Projekte ist jeweils eine .jar mit dem Namen des Projektes. Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht Run -> Debug machen kann, weil die Projekte nur Bibliotheken sind. File -> Export geht wohl aus demselben Grund nicht. Android Tools -> Export Unsinged Application Package gibt Lint-Fehler. Project Properties -> Project References -> die zwei Projekte hinzufügen geht auch nicht.

Wie kompiliere ich diese korrekt?

Edit: eclipse - "Could not find the XXX.apk" message in console while starting application with an Android lib linked - Stack Overflow hat wohl geholfen


----------

